# I need to add a HD Receiver...



## hondo777 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just bought a New LCD HD TV for the Bedroom. I want to replace my Standard 
D12-500 w/ HD Receiver. I'm not sure whether I want it to include a DVR, but my questions are as follows for those who know:

- Is it as simple as taking the card out of one and installing it in the new/used one?
- Once I change the receiver do I need to let Directv know what I've done?
- Is there certain models that I need to stay away from or are there certain receivers that work more user friendly than others?

I appreciate any insight here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to the DirectTV forum for one...this is for Dishnetwork.
Good luck


----------



## hondo777 (Jul 6, 2008)

722921 said:


> Go to the DirectTV forum for one...this is for Dishnetwork.
> Good luck


oops, thats just embarassing... sorry guys.:blush:


----------

